# Desktop manager



## .Steff (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
J'utilise sur mon ibook 12" L'appli Desktop manager qui est vachement sympa et dont je ne plus me passer.

Par contre je vois au niveau des preferences "pager skin".Ce qui m'indique sans doute que je peux changer le skin de l'appli.Apres recherche sur le forum et sur Google, je ne trouve guere de réponses a ma question. Donc si quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit et ou trouver des skin pour destkop manager, merci de m'en faire profiter.
Est ce qu'il est possible aussi de modifer les Transitions.?

D'avance merci !!!


----------



## .Steff (9 Février 2006)

Aïe ce sujet n'inspire pas grand monde pour l'instant.Esperons que cela change.


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ce sujet n'inspire pas grand monde pour l'instant.Esperons que cela change.


Pour les skins, je ne vois pas mais pour les transitions, c'est dans Préférences et Desktop


----------

